# Adelaide Futures Traders



## arnie78 (29 March 2012)

Hi was wondering if any adelaide futures traders would be interested in meeting to discuss the futures markets. Possible online or face to face... pub or restaurant open for ideas.

look forward to see who is interested

Cheers


----------



## supermatt (21 May 2012)

arnie78 said:


> Hi was wondering if any adelaide futures traders would be interested in meeting to discuss the futures markets. Possible online or face to face... pub or restaurant open for ideas.
> 
> look forward to see who is interested
> 
> Cheers





anyone still in adelaide that's a keen trader? am interested in spi futures and the like also. please get in touch with me if so : )

thanks


----------



## Moody Cow (26 May 2012)

supermatt said:


> anyone still in adelaide that's a keen trader? am interested in spi futures and the like also. please get in touch with me if so : )
> 
> thanks




I'm another resident of the City of Corpses who is interested in extending her horizons beyond shares, notes and simple option purchases.  Chatting with people who have used futures would be good.  It's one thing to have an intellectual knowledge of something, but it's the application that matters.


----------



## cogs (27 May 2012)

PM'd supermatt


----------



## tech/a (27 May 2012)

Private email me if anyone interested in getting something set up.
I'm south Maona but can look at something central or we could move around---


----------



## supermatt (27 May 2012)

lol city of corpses, it sure seems that way! but there appears to be quite a strong following of traders here on this forum that reside here.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (27 May 2012)

Yeah I'm in Radelaide, happy to meet online somewhere, but cbf meeting in person to be honest.


----------



## matth1 (27 May 2012)

I'd be interested - I'm a beginner though, can really only bring questions to the table!


----------



## tech/a (28 May 2012)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Yeah I'm in Radelaide, happy to meet online somewhere, but cbf meeting in person to be honest.




Aren't we doing that here? 
What's the difference?

No need to meet very often
Say once a quarter.
If you don formulate something structured Sam 
It will just fall to bits.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (28 May 2012)

tech/a said:


> Aren't we doing that here?
> What's the difference?
> 
> No need to meet very often
> ...




He said possible online or face to face, as I'm in the hills, I'd rather online. The end.


----------



## arnie78 (14 August 2012)

city of corpses lol I did die for awhile, I started the thread. Thought everyone had died.

Wasnt sure if anyone was interested in this.

We could have a live online chat forum for starters meet once a month etc. 

See how that goes and if everyone is interested could setup a place where we could meet face to face like once a every couple of months or quaterly and see how things go.

I have a few people i know could setup a venue where we all could have something to eat casually  and talk about futures & the Markets. Like a Monday or Tuesday evenings where venues arnt really busy.

We could chat about good futures brokers brokers in general platforms, financials, Metals, Currencies, Indicies, Energies how they are all performing and where they are heading etc, emotions in the market, trade systems setups, indicators the list goes on and on.

Cheers


----------



## zac (16 October 2012)

I've just come across this thread now, but im definitely keen to meet like minded traders etc.

Tech/A, I didnt know you're an Adelaide guy. Ive noticed how highly praised you are around here.

As for my experience, I cant necessarily say im overly sucessful, I have to learn to take profits more often lol.
I started as an investor (value investing) and have a reasonable commitment on the ASX.

I now also trade on american and global markets. As for Futures, I have traded more spot commodities for now.

So Ive traded with both the bottom-up approach and the top-down approach of fundamental analysis.

Anyway id be keen to get to know other local traders etc


----------



## Turch (16 October 2012)

arnie78 said:


> Hi was wondering if any adelaide futures traders would be interested in meeting to discuss the futures markets. Possible online or face to face... pub or restaurant open for ideas.
> 
> look forward to see who is interested
> 
> Cheers




Are you still interested in discussing the futures market? I'm in Adelaide happy to swap ideas.


----------



## john12 (3 November 2012)

i recently quit trading futures via spread betting, and am keen to move on now to the real thing, im still looking for a good platform which will suit me, and having trouble with that as im finding it hard to get demos, or when i do the platforms are far too involved for my simple little system ...

an occasional gathering of adelaide traders would interest me, just something casual at a pub one evening, to talk trading, markets, and so forth


----------



## cbc (10 November 2012)

Pwwt.  

I just left Adelaide.  Interesting to see other people trading options nd futures.  I've kind of been doing it all alone.

Good luck guys.


----------



## adelaide trader (20 December 2015)

Hi all
are there still any adelaide traders watching this thread?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (20 December 2015)

adelaide trader said:


> Hi all
> are there still any adelaide traders watching this thread?




Watching this thread? Nothing has been said for 3 years, there's not much to watch.


----------

